# [A][PvE][Classic] ASKORDIA sucht neue Weggefährten



## VAROZTV (26. Mai 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Liebe alte Hasen und die Spieler die es werden wollen,

wir streifen seit 2005 durch die Ecken von Azeroth und haben uns stetig mit dem Spiel weiterentwickelt.

 

ASKORDIA möchte aber wieder zum Ursprung zurück!
Ragnaros nochmal ehrfürchtig gegenüber treten und gemeinsam mit Freunden Erfolge in dieser einzigartigen Welt feiern.

Es war uns möglich sehr viele alte Hasen von “damals” wieder an Bord zu holen und uns ein Stück Geschichte zurückzuholen.

 

*Server-Typ:* PvE (ASKORDIA legt den Hauptfokus auf PvE)
*Fraktion:* Allianz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Welche Ziele habt ihr euch gesteckt?*
Wir möchten eine nette Gemeinschaft aufbauen mit dem Ziel den kompletten Content bis zum Endpatch 1.12.1 durchzuspielen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Welche Klassen / Speccs werden noch für die Raids gesucht?*
Wir werden erstmal in aller Ruhe die Levelphase hinter uns bringen und schauen wer am Ende wirklich die Ausdauer hat Level 60 zu erreichen. Also suchen wir aktuell noch alles!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Was bieten wir?*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Entspannte Atmosphäre



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tag/Nacht Aktivität - Wir haben ein Herz für Schichtarbeiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Erfahrene Gildenleitung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kein DKP Wahnsinn! - Wir setzen auf Lootcouncil.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Was erwarten wir von dir?*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mindestalter von 20+



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Discord & Teamspeak Client



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Funktionierendes Headset (Bitte kein altes SEM52 Funkgerät)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Stabile Internetverbindung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alle gängigen Softskills wie z.B Teamfähigkeit etc.

 

Natürlich verfügen wir über einen Discord und Teamspeak Server!
Ebenfalls besitzen wir eine Gildenwebsite mit intergriertem Forum! - Wenn du Lust hast uns beizutreten registriere dich noch heute bei uns und freue dich gemeinsam mit uns auf den 27. August!

 

*Website:* www.askordia.com / www.askordia.de

Ich wünsche euch allen einen störungs- und laagfreien Start in World of Warcraft Classic.

 

Hochachtungsvoll,
*ASKORDIA*


----------

